#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  MI Mudware 2.1

## samiwarraich

Can some one share MI mudware 2.1 and daily activities reporting software from MI (ECCP)

See More: MI Mudware 2.1

----------


## oileruis

> Can some one share MI mudware 2.1 and daily activities reporting software from MI (ECCP)



Hi...i have the MUDWARE 2.0 ..its enough to you? (if is ok, i can upload it)

----------


## anihita

Mudware is free for use and can be have from the following l




```
http://www.slb.com/services/miswaco/services/drilling_fluid/drilling_software/mudware.aspx#
```

----------


## samiwarraich

Thanx any help will be appreciated.

----------

